# Hi Mountain Jerky Blends



## iburnedit (Jan 8, 2019)

So i have always done wet brine jerky with great results. I have heard good things about Hi Mountain blends and being a dry cure, wanted to see what all the fuss was about. I just followed the Hunters blend to a T and i was really happy with the easy prep work and the fact that my smoker was not a mess after doing my tried and true 1 hour smoke @ 150F, then into the convection dehydrator. Followed my tried and true bend test followed by the rest in the ziplock bag to equalize the moisture of the jerky.

Now to the final result.

I am very disspointed in the flavor. Its bold, its salty (i like salty) it has some heat. But it has no sweet at all. It just doesn't have balance.

I read all the other blends i bought and realized none of them contain any sugar. This is a problem for me. 

I will have to reluctantly eat the rest of this 3lb batch as is, but i hate to throw away the reast of these blends.

Has anyone modified them, and come up with a balanced flavor of salt and sweet?


----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 8, 2019)

I can’t speak to added sugar in the jerky blends, but using the hi mountain sausage kits I have added or modified the seasoning pack a bit.  I don’t think you will hurt yourself as long as you start slow and don’t mess with the cure.  You don’t want to over do it, so I would recommend a little and bump up from there on additional batches 

Mark


----------



## iburnedit (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## klutzyspuds (Jan 8, 2019)

Hhhhmmmmm!  Yup, looks like it isn’t good.  Better send it to me and make another batch with sugar added.  Lol!

Looks good from here.  Nice job.


----------



## iburnedit (Jan 8, 2019)

klutzyspuds said:


> Hhhhmmmmm!  Yup, looks like it isn’t good.  Better send it to me and make another batch with sugar added.  Lol!
> 
> Looks good from here.  Nice job.


I am considering adding sugar some way, lol

Thanks, though, i usually turn out some good jerky, i was just surprised Hi mountain hates sugar. It my own fault for not reading the Nuritional label. 0g sugar should have been a dead ringer if i payed attention.


----------



## iburnedit (Jan 8, 2019)

Heres why i even posted this. I am really likeing the "dry cure" I literally had no mess to clean up. But i like my soy sauce, Worchestershire, Brown sugar, Korean red pepper flake recipe. I need to adapt this to a dry cure.


----------



## tropics (Jan 9, 2019)

Next batch add 1% of the meat weight brown sugar, then adjust to your taste more or less sugar.
Richie


----------



## biteme7951 (Jan 9, 2019)

If you are only looking to add the liquid from Soy and Worst. sauce, you can get them in powder form.

Barry.


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 9, 2019)

I tried that flavor in a meat stick and I didn't like it either.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 9, 2019)

tropics said:


> Next batch add 1% of the meat weight brown sugar, then adjust to your taste more or less sugar.
> Richie



I also used the high mountain seasonings before. Some good others not so good. I switched to High Country, much better IMO. I have tried others homemade recipes on here with great results.


----------



## Bspeech (Jan 11, 2019)

iburnedit said:


> So i have always done wet brine jerky with great results. I have heard good things about Hi Mountain blends and being a dry cure, wanted to see what all the fuss was about. I just followed the Hunters blend to a T and i was really happy with the easy prep work and the fact that my smoker was not a mess after doing my tried and true 1 hour smoke @ 150F, then into the convection dehydrator. Followed my tried and true bend test followed by the rest in the ziplock bag to equalize the moisture of the jerky.
> 
> Now to the final result.
> 
> ...


I’ve been using these for quite some time now. I like to use the hunters and then mix in some additional spices to their mixture. You could add sugar that way. As long as you keep the cure/seasoning ratio the same as the directions say you can pretty much do whatever you want.

There is some sugar mixed in with their “cure mixture” also. I ordered a bulk bag of their cure awhile back and the lady on the phone mentioned that. I will also use the bulk cure and mix up my own dry seasoning blends to avoid the mess of liquid brines.


----------

